# Gulf Oil Spill Cleanup - Jobs



## dwhee87 (May 6, 2010)

A friend of mine works for the contractor hired by BP and the USCG to clean up the oil spill. They need up to 3000 people within the next two weeks. No experience necessary.

If interested, you can apply at the following link:

http://bit.ly/9O9bzS following link


----------



## GB Young (May 6, 2010)

*Oil spill work*

That hazwopper certification requirement is the catch. Its a 40 hour course plus on the job experience. Probably pays well though. Some volunteer fireman have that certification.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2010)

GB Young said:


> That hazwopper certification requirement is the catch. Its a 40 hour course plus on the job experience. Probably pays well though. Some volunteer fireman have that certification.



OSHA has a work-around specifically for oil spill cleanup...

*Workers who are to be trained for a specific oil spill cleanup that involved task with minimal exposure (e.g., beach cleanup workers) may possibly be trained under a reduced OSHA training provision described in OSHA Instruction CPL 02-02-051. This instruction applies only to oil spills and is limited in circumstances.

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/hazardouswaste/application_worksiteresponse.html


----------



## grouper throat (May 7, 2010)

GB Young said:


> That hazwopper certification requirement is the catch. Its a 40 hour course plus on the job experience. Probably pays well though. Some volunteer fireman have that certification.



The certification is relatively cheap and you can obtain it in a few hrs...


----------



## DYI hunting (May 7, 2010)

I have Hazmat First Responder Level 1 and HAZWOPPER, but no time to take off.  I wonder how much they are paying?


----------



## GONoob (May 7, 2010)

I'm scared to click that link


----------



## georgia_hunter (May 7, 2010)

I'd like to know what the pay is..


----------



## notnksnemor (May 7, 2010)

This one on Monster.com is $18.00/hr and $70.00 /day per diem.
http://jobview.monster.com/40-hour-...el-oil-spill-Job-New-Orleans-LA-87923272.aspx


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2010)

GONoob said:


> I'm scared to click that link



The link is legit...I just shortened it using bit.ly. It takes you to Clean Harbors Careerbuilder.com page. If you'd rather, you can type in "www.cleanharbors.com" and click through their "Careers" button.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> The certification is relatively cheap and you can obtain it in a few hrs...



The course is a "40-hr" course, and if done properly, takes the full 40 hours. You can do it online at "safetyunlimited.com" for $350. The 24-hr course is $200. Anyone interested might call Clean Harbors and see if the 24-hr will suffice. OSHA's requirement for the 40-hr is truly for "first responders" at "uncontrolled" hazardous waste sites.


----------



## GB Young (May 7, 2010)

*Wow*

If you can read thru all those flow charts, and still have your senses, they should give you a certificate. (osha website) i do hope some out of work people can benefit. In my 54 years i have never seen asmany people, an i mean people who are willing to work, not able to find work.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2010)

LOL. Yes that flowchart is kind of like our Government in general...way too big and very confusing, and makes your head spin.


----------

